# **MrExcel Challenge of the Month for May 2011!**



## Hero-0952 (May 5, 2011)

The Information Page Is Here: *MrExcel Challenge May 2011*

There is a thread open in *General [found here]* which will remain open for anyone who cares to use it / participate.

Good Luck! Have Fun! ¡Feliz Cinco de Mayo!  
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------

